# Magda Olivero



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

An icon of the opera world has passed away this day at the age of 104. She was my favorite soprano and used to communicate with me every time I would send her a birthday card.
Rest in peace dear and very special lady.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

What a great singer!.

I simply love so many of her recordings, both official and bootleg... Now she will remain indeed Sempre Libera:






Sit tibi terra levis.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Her debut at age 65 at the Met


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I own this very rare and special video


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> I own this very rare and special video


Fantastic video. Thank you.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Very famous, adored, legendary opera singer in Italy.....there are statues of her there.

I know her from those Bel Canto Society CDs


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​It's almost creepy, yesterday I had the urge to listing to this disc.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Forever my ideal Iris.

One of the greatest soprano of the last century.

She is obviously linked to the italian late romantic/verismo operas but shouldn't be forget she sang many contemporary (for her time) operas.

For those that understand italian, here a interesting video with her and Tebaldi:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

_"Theatrical to the last, the great soprano Magda Olivero died on the day of La Scala's opening performance after the summer break" _

..... more at http://www.gramilano.com/2014/09/la-scala-pays-tribute-magda-olivero-died-104/


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Immense artist. She embodied verismo, yet, as some clips here have shown, sang and acted a wide-ranging repertoire splendidly. I doubt we will see anything like her again; she belonged to that select company for whom art was life itself, and who performed as if their lives depended on it. Bless her great heart, as she blessed ours.


----------

